# can't find asus p5gc-mx (ud) bios update



## ljfletch (Sep 18, 2009)

hi, i just purchased an intel core 2 duo 3ghz processor which won't run on my MB without a bios update. i can find the bios updates for p5gc-mx (fsb 1066), p5gc-mx/gbl and so on, but not one to match (ud). when i run asus update it tells me the version i have is 0108 and that also matches the revision when i boot the computer. i read on one forum that the (ud) was an earlier model to the 1333 and to download that bios. when i tried to run that through asus update it says "the model of bios image doesn't match the bios rom currently present". should i be using the 1333 bios? if so should i try and run it through EZ flash instead? i didn't want to try in case it is the wrong bios for my computer. when i try to use the update bios from the internet option on asus upgrade it tells me there's no proper bios image on server or something like that.

thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

NEVER do a BIOS update over the internet. Alwaysv use Asus EZ Flash.
Can you post a link to the Bios update you found? I don't find ANY updates for a p5gc-mx on the Asus site.
What is (ud)?


----------



## ljfletch (Sep 18, 2009)

p5gc-mx: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?modelname=P5GC-MX&SLanguage=en-us

if you go to the asus support page, click download, then in the general download you can put in the motherboard. it has socket775 and then there's a few different p5gc-mx models. on my MB it just has p5gc-mx, but the asus update tells me it's p5gc-mx (ud). i read somewhere that it means underdeveloped, but i'm not sure. i've made a copy of my bios, so should i just go ahead and try to EZ flash with the p5gc-mx/1333 bios?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

This is what I fine there and I do not see any reference to (ud).


This Bios (0518) is certainly newer than the one you have now (0108).
Use Asus EZ Flash and the 0518 Bios Version.
Asus EZFlash:http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...del=P5B+Deluxe/WiFi-AP&SLanguage=en-us&page=1


----------

